# Here Comes Shorty



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't remember my ride to school being that cool! Lol


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I kinda like the "Go-Anywhere" school-bus myself ..


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

If you watch this video ...






There is a bus pictured where it has the word "Foremost" written on the back-corner .. those busses are built at the end of the block from my house ... its the bus that you see pictured before you click the play-button.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> I kinda like the "Go-Anywhere" school-bus myself ..


 Thanks Nakid.
I guess yall guessed thats not my shorty.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Startingout-Blair said:


> I don't remember my ride to school being that cool! Lol


 I was watching drag racing and these buses came up.I have a 1991 Thomas International Short bus with a 7.5deisel.I don't know what that guy has under his hood.

Heres another site with converted school buses,they don't drag race though.But some are really cool.

www.skoolie.net


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

LOL< I think these pictures are cool! Schools out For Summer.


----------

